# I have 95 Points for SC 189. Why I am not getting Invitation?



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have been waiting for invite for SC 189;
as Engineering Technologist 233914 with 95 points.
I had updated my EOI in November 2020.

According to April 2021 round. People got invitation in Occupation ID: 2339 on 90 Points with Date of Effect: MAY 2020
but I have 95 points with same occupation ID.

Do you have any idea why I am not being invited?

Invitation rounds (homeaffairs.gov.au)


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been waiting for invite for SC 189;
> as Engineering Technologist 233914 with 95 points.
> ...


Onshore?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> Onshore?
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Yes mate
I am onshore


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> Yes mate
> I am onshore


The only explanation then is that they invited people not based on who has higher points.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> The only explanation then is that they invited people not based on who has higher points.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


It means having higher points does not make any change?


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> It means having higher points does not make any change?


This is what it has come to. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> This is what it has come to.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


anyways thanks for your reply.
Can you do me a favour? I have posted some thread regarding EOI few moments ago. Can you please help if possible?


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> anyways thanks for your reply.
> Can you do me a favour? I have posted some thread regarding EOI few moments ago. Can you please help if possible?


I am in the same boat i have 95 and with the production Engineer group.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> I am in the same boat i have 95 and with the production Engineer group.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


I have been waiting for SC 189 invite with 95 Points for Engineering Technologist 233914.
I had updated my EOI in November 2020 with 95 Points.
I am on shore and have been working in my field. I have already claimed 10 points for 3 years of Australian work experience and skills were assessed by Engineers Australia.

I will complete 5 years of work experience in JUNE 2021. This will give me additional 5 points.
In this way I will have 15 points of work experience and 100 points in total by end of JUNE 2021.

The question is if I update my EOI in June 2021 (next month) then do I need to get my work experience assessed by Engineers Australia first or I can update my EOI and apply for work experience assessment later on?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> I have been waiting for SC 189 invite with 95 Points for Engineering Technologist 233914.
> I had updated my EOI in November 2020 with 95 Points.
> I am on shore and have been working in my field. I have already claimed 10 points for 3 years of Australian work experience and skills were assessed by Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


If at all you need to get the experience assessed, then you have to get it done before you start claiming points
You will have to check the rules of EA for claiming experience post initial assessment 
Cheers


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

No need. Having your work experience assessed by EA is optional.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

I nearly killed myself when I saw cut off at 80. Why? Because if I had given PTE a few more tries, I could have reached 79+ ( I was very close 1st time), bringing my score to 85. So I would be in? Not so fast. Many 95+ are being left out in the cold. So why me?. Then I forgive myself.
I remembered the last time I checked 2335 code more than 6 months ago, more than 400 at 90. I didn't even bother to check the number for 85. How come the cut-off is 80 now. I do not care. I already give up. But I still feel so unfair for 95+ candidates. They sacrificed so much but are given nothing back but false hope.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> I nearly killed myself when I saw cut off at 80. Why? Because if I had given PTE a few more tries, I could have reached 79+ ( I was very close 1st time), bringing my score to 85. So I would be in? Not so fast. Many 95+ are being left out in the cold. So why me?. Then I forgive myself.
> I remembered the last time I checked 2335 code more than 6 months ago, more than 400 at 90. I didn't even bother to check the number for 85. How come the cut-off is 80 now. I do not care. I already give up. But I still feel so unfair for 95+ candidates. They sacrificed so much but are given nothing back but false hope.


For 2335 
There are 139 people waiting on 95. Could be half of them onshore and already been selected in the last round???









Occupational Summary - 189 EOIs waiting for an invitation - Iscah


Here is a summary of how many EOIs we anticipate are waiting for the 8 Pro rata groups as well as the Non Pro rata (which is ALL the other 189 occupations together) grouping We have stats from Feb 2021 … Continue reading →



iscah.com





Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

darkknight2099 said:


> For 2335
> There are 139 people waiting on 95. Could be half of them onshore and already been selected in the last round???
> 
> 
> ...


I do not know dude. Maybe Powerball-like rule


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> I do not know dude. Maybe Powerball-like rule


Yes, if we only know the new backlog of this occupation we can then guess 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

pcdfrost said:


> No need. Having your work experience assessed by EA is optional.


Hi mate,
Thanks for your reply.

It means when in June 2021 I will complete 5 years of Australian work experience, I can simply update EOI work experience from 3 years to 5 years and hence claim 15 points for work experience.
Is this what you wanted to say?


----------



## moeed_94 (May 26, 2021)

darkknight2099 said:


> For 2335
> There are 139 people waiting on 95. Could be half of them onshore and already been selected in the last round???
> 
> 
> ...


From the 2335 group they have only invited 233513 Plant or Production Engineer occupations. The 100+ people you see sitting on 90 and 80 are mostly mechanical engineers. There has not been any invite for mechanical from this group.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

moeed_94 said:


> From the 2335 group they have only invited 233513 Plant or Production Engineer occupations. The 100+ people you see sitting on 90 and 80 are mostly mechanical engineers. There has not been any invite for mechanical from this group.


Thanks for the info, can you please share where can I find the data , how you reached to this conclusion? Many thanks

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## moeed_94 (May 26, 2021)

darkknight2099 said:


> Thanks for the info, can you please share where can I find the data , how you reached to this conclusion? Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


You can have a look at the occupation ceiling data under skill select tab on department website it went from 48 previously to 100 something for 2335 group and none of the people from 233512 or 233511 have so far claimed on any forum that they have received the invite . How I reached this conclusion is because I got invited for Production engineer at 95 points in April 2021 round however a friend of mine got invited for the same occupation at 80 points which clearly indicates that they have only invited 233513.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

moeed_94 said:


> You can have a look at the occupation ceiling data under skill select tab on department website it went from 48 previously to 100 something for 2335 group and none of the people from 233512 or 233511 have so far claimed on any forum that they have received the invite . How I reached this conclusion is because I got invited for Production engineer at 95 points in April 2021 round however a friend of mine got invited for the same occupation at 80 points which clearly indicates that they have only invited 233513.


Thanks a lot that make sense. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

For 233513, until Feb, there were 120+ with 85+ point. So my guess is that only onshore 233513 were invited


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

moeed_94 said:


> You can have a look at the occupation ceiling data under skill select tab on department website it went from 48 previously to 100 something for 2335 group and none of the people from 233512 or 233511 have so far claimed on any forum that they have received the invite . How I reached this conclusion is because I got invited for Production engineer at 95 points in April 2021 round however a friend of mine got invited for the same occupation at 80 points which clearly indicates that they have only invited 233513.


You and your friend are both onshore?


----------



## moeed_94 (May 26, 2021)

RichardTuan said:


> You and your friend are both onshore?


Yes Onshore


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

moeed_94 said:


> Yes Onshore


then it makes sense, only onshore 233523 invited, still no light for offshore


----------



## mitrafriend1987 (Apr 12, 2016)

moeed_94 said:


> Yes Onshore


Hi, from your analysis it seems no invites for Mechanical Engineers. Do you think there is any hope for Mechanical Engineer 189 offshore in coming months? if yes at how many points minimum?


----------

